# Hi guys from Utah, US



## Jake3 (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm Jake from Northern Utah, originally from California.  I've played electric guitar for about 10 years. I'm just a kid (19) but I have developed a great desire to learn about composition. I grew up listening to classic rock but in the last few years I've found out that I love film scores. I've dumped a couple hundred dollars into mp3's from Hans Zimmer (so of course I had to join this forum :mrgreen: ), John Williams, Howard Shore, Michael Giacchino, Steve Jablonski, James Horner etc. Hearing scores composed by these guys is true magic for me. I'm blown away by how a simple piano bit can fit together with everything else to create something so emotional. I don't care to make it into the big time. I would just like to make something that is similar and I could call my own.

I'm going to Weber State University right now. Working towards a B.S. in Accounting. Yes, accounting. I figure being an accountant is a job that I can enjoy enough and will give me enough money without having to work my life away. This way I can finance music gear and other toys (motorcycles, boats, snowmobiles...) that I want.

It's very nice to meet all of you and I look forward to learning a lot!


----------



## MacQ (May 18, 2013)

Welcome, Jake! I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Jake3 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks man! I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## Resoded (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! I also recently made the transition to orchestral and film type music, in my case from metal.


----------



## Jake3 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Erik! I play a little bit of metal. Mostly lighter metal though like Metallica. _-)


----------

